# Aalrutte



## FWFishing (6. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag miteinander, 
War gestern das erste Mal beim Rutten fischen. Hab auch gleich 3 schöne Pfannenrutten von 35-40 cm gefangen. 
Die Rutten selbst waren seeeehr schmackhaft (gehäutet in Mehl gewendet und gewürzt). Nur die Lebern waren sehr eigenartig von Konsistenz und Geschmack.. ist das normal dass bei der kleinsten Rutte die Leber rot war und bei den zwei anderen weiß und sehr weich mit weissem Ausfluss??? Wurden auch immer weicher beim Braten! Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*

Glückwunsch zum Fang und guten Appetit!!!

Musste nachher hier noch Fotos vom gebratenen Fisch reinstellen ;-))

Und hier Deinen Fang melden, da kannste was gewinnen (Rutten sind ja auch Räuber):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323363


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*

Eine weiße Leber mit Ausfluss würd ich generell mal einem SEHR kranken Fisch zuschreiben. Wenn mich meine trüben Augen aber nicht täuschen hast du da Rutten-Milch und -Rogen zwischen den Fischen liegen 
Das würde auch den Unterschied ganz gut erklären - hast halt ein Weibchen und zwei Männlein gefangen.
Grüße,
David

PS: und Petri zum Fang natürlich! Rutte hab ich noch nie gefangen - mein Neid sei dir Gewiss


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*



FWFishing schrieb:


> Nur die Lebern waren sehr eigenartig von Konsistenz und Geschmack.. ist das normal dass bei der kleinsten Rutte die Leber rot war und bei den zwei anderen weiß und sehr weich mit weissem Ausfluss??? Wurden auch immer weicher beim Braten! Jemand ne Idee?



Pehei erstmal!#6

Es ist Laichzeit, kann das sein, daß du statt den Lebern die Milch gebraten hast!?:q

Die sowie den Rogen sieht man ja auch auf deinem Bild.

edit:  Da war der David 'n Ticken schneller...|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*

richtig, davon ab:
Milch und Rogen...


----------



## tozi (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*

Hallo,
da ist definitiv keine Leber auf dem Bild...  und sicher schmeckt Leber auch anders. Es war ein weiblicher Fisch und zwei männliche.... Vielleicht weißt du jetzt was du gegessen hast..... 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## FWFishing (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*

Gut dass ich nur ein kleines Stück probiert hab  |peinlich|scardie:|scardie:
Mein Angelkollege hat den Rest verputzt 
Naja danke, das nächste Mal sind wir schlauer


----------



## jaunty_irl (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*

Phahahaha 
Köstlich


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*

Naja - gebackene Karpfenmilch soll ja auch 'ne Delikatesse sein. Und der Rogen von manchen Fischen ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*



FWFishing schrieb:


> Gut dass ich nur ein kleines Stück probiert hab  |peinlich|scardie:|scardie:
> Mein Angelkollege hat den Rest verputzt
> Naja danke, das nächste Mal sind wir schlauer




Is ni weiter schlimm,
Milch ist von einigen Arten eine Delikatesse und allgemein sehr gesund. Wie hat sie denn geschmeckt?

Kleines offtopic

In menschlicher "Milch" ist nachweislich sogar Gold enthalten!|znaika:


----------



## FWFishing (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aalrutte*

Also meinem Spezl hat es anscheinend geschmeckt. Ich hab ein kleines Stück kaum runter gebracht...
Das nächste Mal wird die Rutte geräuchert und die wirkliche Leber verspeist


----------

